# Training Beyond Failure



## Arnold (Aug 26, 2012)

Beyond Failure Training by Trevor L. Smith It seems every day someone comes along with a new and improved system of weight training scientifically designed to stimulate the muscle fibers unlike any other program ever could. I am so amazed that people are that stupid as to buy into this bullcrap. The magazines don’t help [...]

*Read More...*


----------

